# landing board and traps



## doveone52

I have two homer eggs due to hatch and I want to fly them. I need to incorporate a landing board and traps into my aviary and could use some advice on size of landing board, level to place it and what kind of traps work best. The simpler the better. I told my husband that "we" need to build some which translates to "he" needs to build some so he'll understand what you're talking about even if I don't! Thanks!


----------



## Thunderbird Racing

I don't think the height of the landing board makes a lot of difference. Here are a couple links to check out.

http://www.siegelpigeons.com/catalog-loft-traps.html

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f38/easton-xx78-trap-46346.html


----------



## doveone52

Thanks so much!


----------



## spirit wings

I will have to wait till when I get home and post you a pic of my very simple drop trap, you want the hight of the landing board to be atleast higher than say a dog. you don't want dogs and grandkids getting on it.. about shoulder high or above is good.


----------



## george simon

doveone52 said:


> I have two homer eggs due to hatch and I want to fly them. I need to incorporate a landing board and traps into my aviary and could use some advice on size of landing board, level to place it and what kind of traps work best. The simpler the better. I told my husband that "we" need to build some which translates to "he" needs to build some so he'll understand what you're talking about even if I don't! Thanks!


*How about showing us a picture of your present set up then we can better advise you. *..GEORGE


----------



## doveone52

Working on it...


----------



## JaxRacingLofts

doveone52 said:


> Working on it...


I will tell you a tip I was shown..when you build your landing board have it lower in the front then in the back say like 2-3". The theory is the birds always go to the highest point so they will trap quicker.


----------



## spirit wings

my drop trap door...


----------



## ptras

spirit wings said:


> my drop trap door...


What do you use to prop it in the open position?


----------



## spirit wings

ptras said:


> What do you use to prop it in the open position?


There is a wooden turn dowel on the otherside you can't see it..lol.. I can turn it to prop it open, and then when I close it at night, I can turn it to keep the door closed and secure. you just have to make sure you put the turn thingy (not sure really what it is called..lol..) up high enough to open the door the 4 or so inches that you want.... I can just open the doors full also so they have the whole door to come into.. I do that most of of the time as my birds go in when they want that is after they learned how to drop in from it propped opened.. if I have to leave for some unforseen reason I can close them down like that so they can trap in if they see a hawk.


----------



## doveone52

I like that! Thanks everyone for the help!


----------



## Jaysen

_IF_ (<-- key word) you are going to race, then trapping will be pretty important. One of the tricks that we were told and then actually implemented was to make your landing board small and close to the trap. Make a larger "landing area" but make it out of wire cloth. The birds don't really like landing or walking on the wire, and will land right in the trap. 

If you are not racing, then you should make your landing board big enough to minimize the chance of a pigeon missing it. We had one miss our small board and get tangled with our cat (we thought he was inside!). Bird will recover, but it could have been prevented by an extra 6" of landing space. You can reduce the foot print of your LB when you are not flying by hinging it so that it folds down for storage. 

Big thing you should keep in mind for your trap and LB…*what will protect my birds best from the dangers here in my yard? Hawks, cats, dogs, trees, wires, neighbors. All of those can be problematic, but all can be managed very effectively.

Well, maybe not the cat. Cats normally manage humans.


----------



## doveone52

Thanks, Jaysen! That's good information!


----------



## Jaysen

You're welcome. I had lots of help when we started (still starting actually) with the caveat that we pass it on. 

The biggest question that you will need to answer is "am I going to catch the racing bug or not?" Your world changes pretty quick once you start thinking about racing. Lots a small changes that are tough to make if you didn't start out with racing in mind.


----------



## vintar_boy

I just want to share this trapdoor of mine that i made, Im not into racing so i just made a simple bob trap for my white homers. Its look heavy but its not, those are aluminum tubes used in antennas that i screwed to a door hinge.


----------



## Jay3

spirit wings said:


> my drop trap door...


I like this kind. Nice and simple, and it works.


----------



## Action

*Nice*



spirit wings said:


> my drop trap door...


That is a lot like mine but I use a plexiglass door. Works very well
Jack


----------



## lj04

spirit wings said:


> There is a wooden turn dowel on the otherside you can't see it..lol.. I can turn it to prop it open, and then when I close it at night, I can turn it to keep the door closed and secure. you just have to make sure you put the turn thingy (not sure really what it is called..lol..) up high enough to open the door the 4 or so inches that you want.... I can just open the doors full also so they have the whole door to come into.. I do that most of of the time as my birds go in when they want that is after they learned how to drop in from it propped opened.. if I have to leave for some unforseen reason I can close them down like that so they can trap in if they see a hawk.


Can you take a picture from the front?


----------



## spirit wings

lj04 said:


> Can you take a picture from the front?


I think I have a pic of the whole loft from the front so you can get an idea of where they go in from the settling cage which I put on top of the large landing board across the whole front of the loft (which serves as the aviray roof)... let me go look for a pic....

found it............before the 1/4 inch hardware cloth was added, they are closed in this pic.


----------



## Thunderbird Racing

spirit wings-nice loft, I like those aviary sections a lot. do you have inside pics some place on here?


----------



## spirit wings

Chromie said:


> spirit wings-nice loft, I like those aviary sections a lot. do you have inside pics some place on here?


here is one, this is the end section on the 8ft wall,
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?albumid=341&pictureid=3688


these are some frillbacks in the settling cage with the door open, if you can tell from the pic.. they are not in there anylonger as I have another fancy bird loft.
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?albumid=341&pictureid=7781

and this is the other side of the loft with glass doors I got at a yard sale, if you can see close the settling cages are up on the landing board.
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?albumid=341&pictureid=7782


----------



## sreeshs

Pretty nice loft


----------



## Aris

very very pretty nice Loft.....


----------



## lj04

spirit wings said:


> I think I have a pic of the whole loft from the front so you can get an idea of where they go in from the settling cage which I put on top of the large landing board across the whole front of the loft (which serves as the aviray roof)... let me go look for a pic....
> 
> found it............before the 1/4 inch hardware cloth was added, they are closed in this pic.


Thanks for posting the picture. Is there a reason you used a solid top to aviaries instead of using some type of screen?


----------



## Thunderbird Racing

thanks for the links spirit wings


----------



## ptras

lj04 said:


> Thanks for posting the picture. *Is there a reason you used a solid top to aviaries instead of using some type of screen?*


To keep the rain out?


----------



## Guest

the only problem I see is the 1X2 inch wire used for the avairys , that close to the ground leaves it open to so many preditory proplems .. but thats just my 2 cents


----------



## spirit wings

LokotaLoft said:


> the only problem I see is the 1X2 inch wire used for the avairys , that close to the ground leaves it open to so many preditory proplems .. but thats just my 2 cents


as I mentioned already... the pic was BEFORE I covered everything with 1/4 inch hardware cloth. it is an older picture. anyone building a loft it is recommended to use the 1/4 inch hardwire cloth..


----------



## spirit wings

lj04 said:


> Thanks for posting the picture. Is there a reason you used a solid top to aviaries instead of using some type of screen?


That was the only place to put the landing board and settling cages..see another place?..lol.. my birds get out alot rain or shine..so they get benefit of rain on them that they love..and of course bath pans as well.


----------



## Guest

spirit wings said:


> as I mentioned already... the pic was BEFORE I covered everything with 1/4 inch hardware cloth. it is an older picture. anyone building a loft it is recommended to use the 1/4 inch hardwire cloth..


1/2 wire is great too and lets poop get thru it a little easier too for the most part


----------



## Jay3

LokotaLoft said:


> 1/2 wire is great too and lets poop get thru it a little easier too for the most part


1/2 inch is fine. People read that a mouse or rat can get in through a 1/2 inch opening. Sure they can, if it is wide enough also, but not a 1/2 X 1/2 inch opening.


----------



## Guest

Jay3 said:


> 1/2 inch is fine. People read that a mouse or rat can get in through a 1/2 inch opening. Sure they can, if it is wide enough also, but not a 1/2 X 1/2 inch opening.


yeah half inch is mouse proof and  1/4 inch is everything proof lol


----------



## Jay3

Except mosquitoes! LOL.


----------



## Guest

Jay3 said:


> Except mosquitoes! LOL.


yes bugs not included  

p.s. I hate bugs wahhhhh!! lol


----------



## spirit wings

LokotaLoft said:


> 1/2 wire is great too and lets poop get thru it a little easier too for the most part


yes, that is what is on the bottom of the aviaries... seems to work fine..but really they are not in the aviaries alot as they are out just about everyday, afternoon till dark on week days and all day on weekends... except this weekend with dove season upon us.


----------

